# Another tow vehicle question



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

The truck would be fine.....Too much truck? Um no. You will have a stronger rear end which will give you more stability, you will have larger brakes for better stopping. I guarantee you will have an a**hole pull out in front of you because they apparently don't see you, your rear end and brakes just might save your butt. Too much truck?...nope.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Agree with other post. No such thing as too much truck unless gas prices are a huge factor for you. I also tow a single horse with a 3/4 ton. On the larger hills, I am very glad I have it over a 1/2 ton. I never have issues with sway or breaking. If it's in good shape and a fair price, grab it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ugh, very tired Please replace "braking" for "breaking".


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I tow a two horse slant with a 3/4 ton -- pulls the trailer well and isn't too bad on gas. It's not a bad thing to have a little more truck than you need.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

In most cases, going over board on the truck can actually save fuel. If you have to run a 300hp truck for all she's worth it'll use more fuel then a 500hp truck that's just cruising along. Most trucking companys are spec'ing for higher hp and larger tires. You cant have to much truck, but you can have not enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

To clarify, I had a quote & link that got removed from an article talking about how "too much truck" can cause the horse trailer to bounce around and make an uncomfortable ride for the horse (I assume because the suspension of the truck is built for a much heavier load). The example it used was a one-ton pickup pulling a minimalist 2-horse trailer.

I'm more concerned about how it'll affect the ride in the trailer than about fuel efficiency (that's apparently the first feature to go out the window when looking at tow vehicles :-|) since the truck would be used only when I haul somewhere, which won't be all that often in the grand scheme of things.

Since I don't need extra towing capacity for possibly, one day pulling a bigger trailer, really big horses, etc. I want to get a truck that will pull a 2 horse trailer as comfortably and safely as possible. I was originally thinking of something in the 6000-8000 lb range for tow capacity, but this truck is at the right price at the right time ;-)


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

3/4 ton is not too much truck. I tell you this from experience. I haul a 14 foot lq with a 350 diesel single rear wheel drive. It pulls and hauls very well, but on occasion like steep hills crooks and corners, you feel it, engine pulls great it is the rear end that is somewhat lacking at times.....hmmmm. A 450-550 will be our future long distance hauler.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a GMC Sierra 2500HD and have pulled an extremely minimalist 2H trailer with it. I've even pulled said trailer with PIGLETS only (so maybe 60lbs? of pig total).

The trailer does not bounce around. All the horses happily jump right in the trailer the next time. 

I've also pulled a very non-minimalist 3H trailer with a single horse in it.... absolutely no issues once again. I even transported my horse with his foot sutured together in it like that. Only problem was convincing him that the big trailer wasn't scary.... he wanted to go in the minimalist, teeny, straight-load one (Vet nixed that... wanted him in the middle slot of a 3H slant load in hopes of him not tearing out his stitches). 

Only problem I've ever had is needing to remind my self continually that there is a trailer behind me. You can't feel it!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks, guys! DH has given me the OK to look into this one, so hopefully it'll check out!



Delfina said:


> \Only problem I've ever had is needing to remind my self continually that there is a trailer behind me. You can't feel it!!


That's awesome


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

3/4 ton? You're on the right track now!

And I agree with so many others...No such thing as too much truck.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an F250 that I tow my 2h bumper pull with. Smooth ride and yep I can't feel the trailer either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

